# Daisy is sick



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I dropped Daisy off at the vet, they're going to keep her for the afternoon and run some tests. She's been throwing up since yesterday, diarrhea too. I'm pretty sure it's because of the new foods she had over the weekend -- though she's always had a stomach of steel and has never been sick like this. She won't even take her bacon treats ... very unlike her. At this point I'm mostly concerned about hydration, and definitely want to avoid the e-vet if at all possible.

Vet is going to do an x-ray and test her pancreas. I'm sure they'll call me soon with good news and I'll just be feeling stupid again for the umpteen-hundredth time. Please think good thoughts for her.

Thanks.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh no - poor Daisy. 

I will definitely be thinking and praying for her.....and for the record it is better to feel stupid than to regret not taking her in.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hoping Daisy and mom feel better soon....hope it's as simple as the switching of the food....good thoughts coming your way...:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending good thoughts to Daisy!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sending good thoguhts for you and Daisy! I'm sure she will be ok, I'm hoping it will pass quick and she will be back to her old self.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Good thoughts coming Daisy's way! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Feel better Daisy girl. It's never stupid to nip something in the bud and be proactive. Good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Sending get well wishes to your Daisy! Hang in there....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for Daisy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Daisy...Sending good thoughts that she is feeling better soon. Update when you can.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, I hope it's nothing at all serious and that she's back to feeling well again in no time. Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh no, not Daisy. Prayers coming from Harrisburg to you!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I know how worrisome this can be. Last year Penny barfed BIG TIME in the living room. I was at the vet's with her 30 minutes later. She had a bacterial infection in her gut. Simple, treatable.

I hope you get good news too! Will be watching for your update.

(((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) I know how much this upsets you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Hoping it's nothing serious and she's in my thoughts.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,Daisy!!!I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh poor pretty Daisy. Feel better soon baby.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Daisy - hope as you say that it is something simple


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Daisy!! Hope she is feeling better and home soon. Better safe then sorry. Keeping you and Daisy in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pancreatitis    

She's staying overnight at the vets, at least one night. They're medicating her and treating her.

I'm so glad I listened to myself and took her in. 

Please tell me she's going to be okay? I have no idea how she got this. Crap.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear Daisy is so sick. She is in the best place she can be and from what I understand, this is a treatable/it goes away kind of illness. Sending healing thoughts!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

she will be fine !! and we're thinking of you


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry Daisy is sick.

Copper had pancreatitis 2X. Once from me giving him ham (yes- with fat) scraps before I knew better and the second time was from a change in dog food most likely.

I am so glad you got Daisy straight to the vet. IV and medications and she should be right as rain pretty fast. Copper was in for 4 days (but - it was Fri to Mon so weekend applied) the first time and 4 - 5 days the second time.

What food did she have this weekend? They are the most likely culprit and you will have to stay away from any, any high fat foods or treats forever. Each bout of pancreatitis predisposes a dog to it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear the pancreatitis diagnosis but so glad you didn't hesitate to get her in right away and get her some help. I don't know much about pancreatitis and hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry Daisy has pancreatitis, she is lucky she has a Mom that doesn't waste time getting to the vets. I hope she feels better real soon!
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She ate her regular Purina Pro Plan but did have a can of Innova. She had her regular bacon treats (not real bacon) and some duck jerky, some pumpkin treats that Shelby's dad brought with him. Shelby is fine, I have no idea why this happened. I'm sure it's my fault though 

I did also give her about 2 pieces of real bacon (blotted first). Nothing out of the ordinary really. Her usual raw egg a couple of times last week.

Uhhhh...and a couple of bites of Delmonico steak Saturday night. Maybe it was the Delmonico :uhoh:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You're such a good mom, you really know your girl. I hope she recovers quickly and comes home soon. Sending hugs and prayers...for you both.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, poor Daisy. Thank goodness you got her in so quickly, her little tummy was likely very sore. At least you know she will be medicated and well-looked after. 
I'm sure you're lost without her at home (even though you know she is in the best place possible.)
Try not to beat yourself up too much. Everyone knows you would never intentionally give her anything to cause tummy upset. Maybe it was the cumulative effect of all the rich foods. 

I just hope she recovers quickly, and is back home with you soon!
Best wishes - Kim


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If I was a better mom, she wouldn't have pancreatitis. But then if I were an average mom, she'd probably still be home sick and I wouldn't have a clue about what was wrong with her. 

This dog has taught me so much through the years. So many things can be avoided with a little bit of knowledge. Poor Daisy, I know she deserves better than me. But my heart is in the right place, I'm just learning as I go like probably all of us do.

She better be okay  I definitely will be very careful from now on. She'll be 10 in about 2 weeks, this is a reminder of how our systems become more fragile with age. A couple of years ago, or even 6 months ago, this past weekend wouldn't have phased her. 

I am humbled. I messed up. I can sit home alone tonight and contemplate this.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wishing Daisy a speedy recovery and her Mummy some peace of mind


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

These things do happen, JoEllen. If I were in your place, I'd be feeling pretty crappy right now too--but when you saw she was sick, you took the right steps, in the right order and did them pretty quickly. Sounds to me like you're a darn good mom to Daisy.

That is an on-again off-again battle we have here at home. My partner wants to give our puppers (10, 12 and 4) scraps of beef, lamb or other meat products from our meals; they are really good (often organic) cuts of meat but I'm a little nervous about pancreatitis, etc in our older dogs.

The gang here near Pittsburgh will send along some good thoughts and hope that Daisy gets through her ailment quickly. 

Good Luck!

SJ


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Daisy & you...don't beat yourself up you are a good dog Mom. Lots of prayers and good thoughts that Daisy will be fine soon.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hoping Daisy feels better very soon. Don't be too hard on yourself. Daisey knows that you are a great mommy to her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

I will be praying for Daisy.

Do not blame yourself.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo! Please don't beat yourself up!!!! You said it best yourself, if you were just an average Mom, she would still be home!!!!! And as much as you beat yourself up, it is NOT going to make her feel any better right now. She needs you to be in good spiritis so when she gets home, she won't pick up on that and prolong her recovery. And you know it will, you KNOW Daisy, she's a worry wart just like her Momma and if she thinks you are upset, well she is gonna be upset too honey.

So we agree the best medicine you can do for her right now is keep your head high, keep GOOD GOOD GOOD thoughts, and do NOT beat yourself up! Trust me, if you needed beating up, we would have all taken care of that already!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this and I do understand. 

Long story, but last year Belle got sick and all they could believe it was, was pancreatitis.....her numbers were elevated, but not as elevated as what they thought to be a full blown attack. It seems it was just at the very beginning....which seems like it is with Daisy. Within about 3 hours of IV Belle was MUCH better. We never could trace it to anything specific. This is when I switched her to the low fat high fiber food and she has been GREAT ever since. 

Trust me - I beat myself up plenty on that one....but had to forgive myself as my girl needs the sane mom that loves and focuses on her and not the guilt-ridden mom.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news. My bridge girl had pancreatitis several times. One of the times she had eaten some raw hide. I will keep you and Daisy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Not your fault Jo Ellen! Cosby got it too and I have no idea why either. Strange. I hope Daisy gets well quickly and is home very soon. Hugs to you both.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry Daisy is sick but being the great mom you are you got her the care she needed immediately. I'm sure she is feeling much better this evening though the house must feel pretty quiet without her. I always hate when the boys aren't home with me. Sending positive thoughts for Daisy and you that she will be home real soon.


----------



## Shelby's Dad (Dec 16, 2010)

JoEllen, I am so sorry this is how Daisy had to end this otherwise terrific weekend. I was becoming attached to her even in 3 short days, I can only imagine how you are feeling right now.

You do need to stop beating yourself up. Daisy has a great mom, and you did the right thing by getting her to the vet asap. Be positive, she will be fine! Shelby and I truly enjoyed our time there, I think you know that. We will be thinking about both of you....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

You are a great mom to Daisy. Think about all you have been through with her. You got her to the vet right away. Hope Daisy will be home with you tomorrow and feeling better. Keeping you both in our prayers. Hugs


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry Miss Daisy is not up to snuff...IV, Meds, Rest and She'll be back to Her Momma tomorrow! Prayers heading Your way.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

A prayer for Daisy and one for Daisy's mom too.
Rest tonight, Daisy will need you to be tip top tomorrow, she needs hugs and kiss from you all day.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wishing Daisy a speedy recovery! Don't beat yourself up over the steak, I'm sure Daisy will be home with you tomorrow, glad to be back in your arms!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> She ate her regular Purina Pro Plan but did have a can of Innova. She had her regular bacon treats (not real bacon) and some duck jerky, some pumpkin treats that Shelby's dad brought with him. Shelby is fine, I have no idea why this happened. I'm sure it's my fault though
> 
> I did also give her about 2 pieces of real bacon (blotted first). Nothing out of the ordinary really. Her usual raw egg a couple of times last week.
> 
> Uhhhh...and a couple of bites of Delmonico steak Saturday night. Maybe it was the Delmonico :uhoh:


 
It is most likely the bacon. Maybe the delmonico if it had any fat. After Copper's last bout, they said even one piece of bacon was more than he could handle.

Don't beat yourself up. Poor Copper had to teach me soooo many things too and he did it with a smile.:smooch: The good news is - Copper could still handle a fish after his pancreatitis. Just use this warning from Daisy's system to stay away from all fats.

Give yourself a big hug from me. One all too fallable owner to another.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope Daisy is feeling better and home with her Mom sometime today....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I adore Daisy the fishing pup, and I am so sad she is not feeling well. Will she come home this morning? I hope so.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> The good news is - Copper could still handle a fish after his pancreatitis.


LOL, I was thinking about this last night. Fish is a great source of low-fat protein. This is VERY good news! 

I sure hope she's ready to come home today. Her vet will call this morning, my cell is in my pocket. I want her home, but I want her safe too.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Good news from her vet. She had a good night, no throwing up or diarrhea. She's in good spirits this morning. The vet is going to give her a bit of water to see if she can keep that down, and will continue her meds. Sounds like a should be able to bring her home this afternoon.

And then what ?? I need a quick education!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Just follow your vets directions to the letter. She probably won't have anything more than water for a day or so and then slowly adding food back. I know you can't wait to get her home. Sweet Daisy - kiss that sugar face for me. I've always thought she was a beauty.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am sorry, but I don't remember what Copper got med wise when he came home. It was mostly for maintenance and only for a few days. 
Famatodine or sufalcrate I believe. I left his records with the holistic vet and don't have a copy. :-(

He rebounded immediately and I just had to be very, very careful about anything with fat in it. His second attack (and his were always severe very quickly for some reason) was most likely caused by me buying him a "better" food. Duh...... He could not have ANY pork products and was also on a low fat food for the duration. Since Daisy's attack seems to have been slight she might be okay on hre regular food. Talk to your vet about it. Copper was put on Science Diet WD. Also, no cat food or cleaning the litter box if such is available.:yuck: No deer or rabbit pooh, but the horse pooh never caused a problem.

Another thing that might have caused Cop's second attack was Deramaxx. he started it and the food at the same time so we weren't sure what was the trigger. To be safe, we avoided both things. He took Rimadyl with no problem.

We used to cook him wienies on the grill and we went to low fat chicken wienies. He did well and didn't have a flare up once I learned to be more careful.

He ate a whole stringer full (well - 6ish) of fish last summer and was just fine. Of course I catch little bitty fish and not big ones since I am not such a good fisherman.:uhoh:

I do think the most likely trigger was the bacon. Things they could handle when they were younger no longer agree with them. The fake bacon treats were not a problem - just the real stuff.

I'll check his records from my regular vet and see if they have any mention of meds after his first attack. That was 4 years before I lost him and the second one was just over a year so don't worry about it being something that can't be handled. do keep an eye out and if she shows signs of abdominal pain or throws up - get her back to the vet. He needs a new vacation house anyway.

Hugs, hugs, hugs to you and Daisy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

So glad to hear that Daisy is coming home!!

Just follow the instructions!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

No personal experience with pancreatitis, so I'm much relieved after reading through all these posts. Especially the good news from the vet and the possibility that Daisy will be home tonight. 

Much love from all of us. Hugs to you and belly rubs to Daisy. You are both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad she's coming home today! My old golden girl, Tess, had pancreatitis, I still have no idea how she got it, but she made a full recovery very quickly.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm happy to read that Daisy is doing so well! And definitely encouraged by the fact that she might be coming home today. It does sound like a very mild case ... but definitely a good reminder, that their stomachs get more sensitive as they get older. I am going to file that information away in my memory vault, as I home-feed Katie, and I am sure her tolerances for different foods will change as she gets older.

I would imagine that the vet will want you to feed Daisy a low-fat, high fiber diet for about a week, slowly introducing the pro-plan. And she will likely want several smaller meals throughout the day. I am just guessing here though, as I have no experience with pancreatitis, but do have experience with colitis. 

Thank goodness that fish is low-fat, as the GRF resident fisher-girl needs her fish!!

Definitely try not to beat yourself up. There is NO way you would ever give Daisy anything to intentionally hurt her ... She knows that, and you know that in your heart.

I really hope she is home with you today. I am sure she is missing your cuddles and loves (as you miss hers, too!)

Let us know when you know more!!

Kim


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy can't come home today  But I can go in during my lunch and take her for a short walk just to let her know I'm still with her. Her vet wants to continue with her treatment and her meds for one more day, at least. 

Food is still in question, she's going to research Purina Pro Plan to see if we can still stay with that or if we need to change.

The vet was very kind to me. She said she has a very mild case and that it very well could be that she's simply getting older now and more sensitive to her diet and occasional fluctuations. 

And she said Daisy's a very happy dog


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

Glad you can go see Daisy and walk her at lunch.
Best she stays there another day to gain her strength.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, so sorry to hear Daisy darling is sick and that she can't come home yet! It's hard, I know, but try not to beat yourself up. Like you said, if you'd been a lesser mommy, you wouldn't have noticed or not taken her in to the vet. You're a fantastic mommy and these things happen (that's my mantra since last night when I caused a bout of zoomies that left a nickel-sized hole in Ranger's chest). 

Sending get well wishes to the amazing fishin' Daisy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope that Daisy comes home quickly - we all beat ourselves up when our pupsters are poorly, that is because we care about them so much. If you were truly a bad mum then you wouldn't have got her to the vet, you wouldn't be worried about her, it is probably a combination of bad luck and old age creeping up, and I know that she will still love you when she comes home.

Sending some hugs your way


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds like your vet is on top of things with Daisy. Give her some extra hugs from all of us on your visit. She will be very anxious to come home tomorrow.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry your Daisy isn't coming home today. Enjoy your lunch time walk and gentle hugs to your sweet girl. We will pray and keep fingers crossed that tomorrow she will be better and home with you.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Jo I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy. I know how hard it is. I just got Woody back from the vet's the other day after spending the night there. He went through another round of throwing up just like he did last year but all seems to be fine now.

Remember days spent fishing are not deducted from one's designated time here on planet earth. Daisy & Woody will probably out live the two of us!!!

Give her a big hug from me and Woody....

Pete


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks, Pete 

The lunchtime walk did us both a world of good. She looks great, she was happy to see me. She tires easily though, we just walked a few blocks. 

One more quiet night alone at home tonight. Chick flicks and brandy


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Awww, I'm sorry she can't come home yet, but glad she is on the mends. Your vet seems very conscious about making sure the patients are well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Enjoy the chick flicks and brandy.:

Daisy will do better after another night of IVs and meds. I'm glad her case is mild and your vet is researching her food for you.:crossfing

I still say......... NO MORE PORK - AT ALL.

Of course she's a happy dog. She has the life.:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Her vet said she can't even have fat-free hot dogs. Really ??  

I'm in search of low-fat treat alternatives now. Turkey bacon? Is there such a thing as fat-free bacon? Her vet said carrots LOL...Daisy won't eat carrots :no: Maybe if I cooked them and while they're still warm. Dried banana chips? 

Gotta google  ....


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry Daisy is home yet, But get your feet up and enjoy the brandy and chick flicks.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We also grilled skinless chicken breasts for my spoiled boy. You might have to go that route for your spoiled girl.

Hmmmmm... frozen feeder gold fish??????? I'll get busted for that comment most likely.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Hmmmmm... frozen feeder gold fish??????? I'll get busted for that comment most likely.


LOL, don't anyone ask me what's in MY freezer :bowl:


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Does she like green beans? We use no-salt green beans and Belle loves them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

Daisy will be home before you know it, so take care of yourself now and enjoy some TV or flicks!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

coppers-mom;Hmmmmm... frozen feeder gold fish??????? I'll get busted for that comment most likely.;)[/QUOTE said:


> GRRRRRR....I just cleaned my fishtank tonight!!!
> poor little feeder fish
> 
> Just pickin on ya
> ...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

JoEllen - sorry to hear Daisy is sick. I'd stay away from the banana chips (High fat actually) and go with plain banana. 

Griff loves veggies - he eats broccoli, peppers, lettuce, carrots (his favorite), cauliflower.. he's not fond of banana believe it or not.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry Daisy couldnt come home with you tonight. Hoping she is all better by tomorrow and you can have your baby back home with you.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry Miss Daisy is not gonna be home with you tonight. She will be stronger tomorrow and then she can come home. 

I never would have thought bacon would be harmful at all! Ya taught me something new Daisy Girl! TPLO, Bloat, Pancreaitic...Honey Earfh's, Cyrkle ob Frieends...

Movies? What are you going to watch? Muuummmmm, brandy...Have a great evening! 

Did the vet's notice any extra dog noise prints on all their windows today? Tailer was talking about that for some reason...  Love Ya!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry Daisy is not home with you tonight. Glad she is feeling better today.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so happy that you caught it early and Daisy will be A okay in no time even though I know you are missing her like crazy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wish Miss Daisy could have come home today but it's good to have a cautious vet. What about sweet potatoes or salmon jerky, dried chicken filets? When we were baby sitting a friends' sick dog our vet said to not feed pork as it is hard for them to digest. I never really gave it more thought until your vet said no pork. Enjoy your brandy this evening.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Sweet potatoes! Daisy loves them. I need to check into one of those machines for dehydrating fruits and vegetables. But not bananas, got it  Could I also dehydrate salmon? 

Janine, you had me there for a minute


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you specifically about low fat chicken (or Turkey) wienies? Your vet may have thought it was a pork or pork/beef mix.

I hope Daisy is all better today.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Fingers crossed that Daisy is home with her Mom today. 

Yummy, dehydrated salmon!!! What time is dinner. :yummy:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

ALL PAWS CROSSED that Daisy will be home with JoEllen today.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen I am so sorry coming late to this I have only just seen this thread as I have not been on for a few days.

Get well soon sweet Daisy so you can get home to your Mum, Daisy and you will be in my thoughts and prayers.
Its nice to see you back Jo Ellen just so sorry its with a post about Daisy being ill.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is ready to come home today  She needs to have special food for a couple of days and then can go back on her regular diet (Purina Pro Plan). She'll have some medications too, not sure what kinds.

Oh happy day :bowl:

Vet bill $576.46.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hope the vet calls soon saying come get Daisy!! Dehydrated salmon sounds yummy.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay...Daisy is coming home


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Vet bill $576.46
Daisy priceless...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad she's coming home today!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yipee!!*

Yipee!! So glad that DAISY IS COMING HOME!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh JoEllen!!! Such GREAT news!!! Im so happy for you and Daisy!!!  YAY!!!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Great news!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So pleased that your girl is on her way home


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Daisy, you had a lot of us worried about you.
So glad you will be home today with your Mom. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

cathyjobray said:


> Vet bill $576.46
> Daisy priceless...


 Couldn't have been said any better!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Daisy is feeling better and coming home! Hip, hip, hooray.
:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good news indeed.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank goodness for the good news!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, yay! Give Daisy a big hug from me and Ranger!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hope Daisy is home...update when you can. xxxx kisses for Daisy's nose.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's HOME !!!  And acting entirely like herself. We had a nice nap together after work, she had a bit of her special food, and now she's lounging on the couch.

The vet said Daisy was very vocal today and that she was ripping everyone's shoulders out of their sockets...she was definitely ready to come home :bowl:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad Daisy is home and feeling so good.
Give her a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad that Daisy is home and happy. Give her a big hug from us!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea! Glad Daisy is home and doing so well. Hope you both get some rest tonight.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So happy for you and her that she is home and doing well. I bet you both sleep better tonight.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

That's soo good to hear Jo Ellen!! give her a big ol' hug from me will ya!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad she is home!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Good News! Now you can both get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

How is your sweet Daisy girl doing this morning?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

Certainly sounds like Daisy is her old self!
Glad you gals had a great evening!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so pleased to hear Miss Daisy is safely home.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's doing very well but I'm certain she's really hungry. I can ony give her a little bit of food a couple times a day, she wants more! But I'm sticking with the program, I'm too scared not to. She'll definitely be shedding those few extra pounds she's put on this winter : Haha, and maybe me too ... I just feel terrible eating in front of her right now.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Glad to hear that Daisy is back to her old self.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

So glad your girl is home and back to normal, Jo!

Happy New Year!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So pleased that Daisy is home with you and feeling back to herself give her a hug from me and Honey.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Only just seen the post but so glad to see Daisy is home these dogs just love to worry us.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Gave me a scare! 
I've been away and when I log in to find this Thread, I got a sinking feeling. Glad Daisy's Ok!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad to hear Daisy is home and happy. Give her a big hug!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh Jo! I saw this post when I was in Nebraska, but couldn't remember my password to log in! I've been watching, though and am soooooo glad that she's on the mend. This is some scarey business!

When I saw Daisy is sick, I clicked to see that it was your post, I broke out in a cold sweat. Great woman of faith that I am. I know how the unthinkable, unbearable can happen at a moment's notice. I'm sitting here crying just thinking about it.

You just have no idea (well, yes you do!) how relieved I am that our girl is okay. *sigh* ANOTHER new normal!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to hear that Daisy made it home and is feeling better!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Oh Jo! I saw this post when I was in Nebraska, but couldn't remember my password to log in! I've been watching, though and am soooooo glad that she's on the mend. This is some scarey business!
> 
> When I saw Daisy is sick, I clicked to see that it was your post, I broke out in a cold sweat. Great woman of faith that I am. I know how the unthinkable, unbearable can happen at a moment's notice. I'm sitting here crying just thinking about it.
> 
> You just have no idea (well, yes you do!) how relieved I am that our girl is okay. *sigh* ANOTHER new normal!


Cindy :smooch: Another new normal, yes indeed. This one is hard, it involves food :bowl:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JoEllen*

JoEllen

Just checking in on Daisy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen, you are so sweet, thank you for asking 

Daisy is doing really well, no sign of trouble at all. She's almost entirely back on her regular food, and will be by tomorrow. Still continuing with some meds and I'm even giving her a tiny bit of very low-fat treats now (sweet potato).

:wavey:


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear Daisy is feeling better! Give her a hug from us.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So glad to hear Daisy is doing better!!! Things have been a little nutty around here settling into the new house, but your girl has been on my mind and always in my heart. Give her a big hug for me!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Whew! That was a scare. I'm so glad she's almost back to herself.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

phew just seeing this! so very glad Daisy is ok! You are a great momma JO!!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'vw been totally on vacation, I am glad she is doing OK. Hugs to Daisy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I always get scared when the Daisy is sick post comes up. How is your girl today? My husband cooked some bacon this morning and I thought of her


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Good to hear that Daisy continues to do well. That's what we like hearing.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

So glad Daisy is doing well!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Have you thought of adding some freeze dried gold fish to Daisy's new normal?

Really it isn't too hard. just be careful of her fat intake and no pork.
If you do ever change her dog food do it very, very slowly.

I'm glad Daisy is doing well. give her a kiss for me.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

We've definitely cut back on the treats. I did find some chicken wrapped yams, very low in fat (0.5). She loves those. Or I just give her some baked sweet potato, or a bit of plain popcorn, apple pieces. She's happy with just about anything, she just loves to eat. 

Weight management is going to be easy now :

Freeze dried goldfish ... we're twisted Coppers-mom! :bowl:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

..."just loves to eat..."

Hmmmmmmmmmm. That probably describes hafe of the Forum members 

I certainly fit in there!



SJ





Jo Ellen said:


> We've definitely cut back on the treats. I did find some chicken wrapped yams, very low in fat (0.5). She loves those. Or I just give her some baked sweet potato, or a bit of plain popcorn, apple pieces. She's happy with just about anything, she just loves to eat.
> 
> Weight management is going to be easy now :
> 
> Freeze dried goldfish ... we're twisted Coppers-mom! :bowl:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

Glad Daisy is doing o.k,


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Freeze dried goldfish ... we're twisted Coppers-mom! :bowl:


No we're not - we've just been well trained to meet our babies every little whim. Even the slightly twisted ones.


----------

